# Residency status



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone please tell me the procedure to relinquish my perm residence status in Philippines and return to NZ permanently?

Thank you.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

philnz said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone please tell me the procedure to relinquish my perm residence status in Philippines and return to NZ permanently?
> 
> Thank you.


Not being smug here,,,,,, Just get an exit visa stamp from immigration, buy an airline ticket, and head home. Unless immigration has a "hold departure order" issued against you, that's is all that is needed.


Gene


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Gene. I am a bit green so where do I get the exit visa stamp. I didn't think you were smug mate. No I don't have a hold order.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

philnz said:


> Thanks Gene. I am a bit green so where do I get the exit visa stamp. I didn't think you were smug mate. No I don't have a hold order.


Hi Phil, So far as I know, you will need to take care of that at the main immigration office in Manila. I've never done that and could be wrong. *Others here in the site, please correct me if Im wrong......*




Gene

*PS. Check your private messages...*


----------



## philnz (Sep 5, 2011)

I got exit clearance at BI manila today. They loaded it onto ACR-I card and said to present passport, card and receipt at immigration at airport. Will I just surrender ACR-I card to immigration at airport?


----------

